# Swollen Bottom In a Female Rat...



## MiserysCrimsonAngel (Oct 12, 2012)

I notice the other day (yesterday) That snow's bum is swollen, and aat first I thought maybe the guys at the store were wrong and Snow is a boy, than I would have to def. get one of them fixed. I have to female rats, snow (aka pooperella -tan and white) and Rockstar (black and white -she is tech. my sons, but we share). Rockstar's bottom is not swollen where as snow's is, but you can clearly tell she is a female because she has nipples. Any one have any ideas? I felt around and theres nothing hard so its not like she is a he... DO I take her to the vet? If so does anyone know of a good rat vet in saskatoon,sk,ca?
(






























s????


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

The pictures are really kind of too blurry to tell definitively, but she looks like a she. At least I believe so. How old are they?


----------



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

Does she seem to be in discomfort when you touch it? Is it hot to the touch? She is most likely female, I don't believe those are boy parts.


----------



## MiserysCrimsonAngel (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know how old they are, we've had them for almost a year, I asked when we got them but no one a tthe store seemed to know. So I am assuming she is about a year old. its hard to get her to stay still, she does a helecopter tail everytime you grab her bottom, and its not hot its actually soft and swollen, she is naturally very anti social (at least when it comes to most humans, she'll sit on my shoulder or beside me. she doesn't like to "play"). So, its hard to judge if she is in pain, though she was talking a lot, but than she just ripped out three nails in the tub (I don't know how she manages to do it but everytime she has a bath she rips out some nails. so I put polysporn on them) I gave her the bath to see if she was constipated, she pooped as per usual in the tub (she normallhy poops when shes scared and being in the tub she alsmot always does, she also tries to jump out of the tub, but has yet to manage thant, our other rat Rockstar will swim laps in the tub and will only try to jump out if you are washing her). I try and take another pic but I can't garuntee it will be any better...give me a coupe of minutes....


----------



## MiserysCrimsonAngel (Oct 12, 2012)

sorry guys thats as good as it gets, no matter how many shots I take, because she is white they all show up the same or worse...


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

All right, well, if you've had them for a year then it's definitely female - you would've noticed this kind of development in the first few weeks of their lives, and most likely you'd have a litter by now if she weren't female. So that brings us to health issues.

Are either of them spayed/neutered/fixed?


----------



## MiserysCrimsonAngel (Oct 12, 2012)

they are both intact


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

With females, you'll hear varying rates but a startling degree of them develop mammary tumors or things in relation to not spaying them. The percentages I've heard are something like 43% for intact females, 4% for spayed females. 

You say it isn't hard, however? Just swelling?


----------



## MiserysCrimsonAngel (Oct 12, 2012)

its just swollen its not hard, my first thought was tumour than I looked online and I thought okay maybe its constipation, but its definetly not either one of those. The area is swollen, not hard, and its not hot. I don't want to waste money on a vet if its nothing.


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe its from rough housing??? It couldn't hurt putting some neosporin on it.


----------



## MiserysCrimsonAngel (Oct 12, 2012)

there aren't any cuts, unless its bruising, if it is than neosporn or polysporn wont due anything...


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

How long has it been swollen?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I am thinking 2 possibilities here....is your girl chubby? Does she have what looks like 2 pink scrotal sacs where there used to be none? If so that's just a fat girl...normal. If the swelling is uneven in any way then you are probably looking at a tumour. Can we ask for a pic of your girl of her whole body shape?


----------

